# Experimental Sermon on Lust and Adultery



## Parakaleo (Jan 17, 2017)

I have been seeking to develop in experimental preaching, and have sought to preach Matthew 5:27-30 with that aim. What do you think makes a really good experimental sermon? Am I generally on the right track?

You can find the message at this link. Thanks for any input you might have for me!


----------

